# midle tier spring rmi remoting - security



## ARadauer (7. Sep 2008)

ich bin garde dabei, dass ich für eine business anwendunge zwischen client und datenbank eine anwendungschicht einfüge... hab mich hierzu für spring remoting über rmi entschieden...

ich möchte, dass sich benutzer mit username und passwort einloggen können, anahnd ihres usernamens, wird ermittelt welche daten sie zu sehen bekommen... wie geh ich hier am besten vor, ist es schlau bei jeder oberation auf die service schicht benutzername und passwort mitzusenden, oder sollte ich einen schlüssel nach dem einloggen zurück senden, der dann automatisch bei jeder operation mitgeschickt wird... mhn...

gibt es hier gewisse best practices oder frameworks die sich um dieses thema drehen... 

danke für eure tips...


----------



## FArt (7. Sep 2008)

Nimm den Standard: JAAS.

Spring selber bringt Acegi mit... soll sehr einfach sein...


----------



## ARadauer (7. Sep 2008)

tanke für den tipp, ich arbeite mich gerade in acegi ein...


----------

